# Wiz Update



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick update on Wiz, the former stallion (now gelding) that came from Uniontown, KS late last year. You may remember he initially went to Donna's home (appylover2) but then came to our hom in December. Well, he's settling in quite well! He's slow in gaining weight but we're steadily working on it. His feet are great and he's up to date on everything.

But, the best news may be his change in demeanor!




I'm not saying he's a pocket pony yet, but he sure knows not all humans are bad! He got his first taste of the good life at Donna's and he's getting more used to it here!



He can be led to his stall by just laying a hand on his wither and he knows his name and will come in from the field when called. These are all new things to Wiz!



His teeth aren't the best so he gets special feed and I chop his hay. And boy does he LOVE his chopped hay!!! If I let him out of his stall while there's still some hay left he turns around and looks longingly into the stall at his bowl of hay!!





I promise to get pics as soon as the weather dries up! He's really a very pretty boy!


----------



## Mona (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for that WONDERFUL update! May Wiz and any other minis that found new homes enjoy long, happy lives in their new homes!


----------



## Gini (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank you for that GREAT update. It does all our hearts good to know these guys are being taken care of and most of all they are happy! Thank you to all that have the Kansas mini's and all the other rescues! To those of you that opened your hearts and barns to these little ones!!!!!!

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!

Gini


----------



## minie812 (Apr 1, 2008)

Well that does my heart good to here this news. I heard the other day from the folks that have Boo & Suzie and I will be going for a visit and pictures will follow that is for sure!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 1, 2008)

Parmela I can't tell you how glad I was to see the wonderful update on Wiz. I've been thinking of asking about him for a while now, just never got around to it. It's been just a bit over 6 months now since they came here. Amazing the changes that can be made in that length of time. Thank you again for giving him such a wonderful home!!!!

It's about time to find a forever home for Toto now too. Like Wiz, he isn't a pocket pony but he has come along pretty darned well.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 2, 2008)

I always love reading the happy updates and look forward to pictures.

Marsha


----------



## HobbsFarm (Apr 10, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]thanks for the great update Parmela... That is wonderful news and I know that Donna's eyes were watering when she read that! [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Thank you so much for taking the time to update us and YES we would love to see pictures!!![/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## Connie P (Apr 12, 2008)

WooHoo! Thanks for the update Parmela!









I'm so glad to hear the Wiz is thriving within your loving care. HUGS TO YOU!! PICTURES PLEASE!!


----------



## Marty (Apr 18, 2008)

You guy are da bomb!


----------

